# Real late swarm



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Just caught about a 4 lb swarm sept. 30th. Got the queen. All I have with drawn comb is mediums so they are in that. Will give them a second one this weekend. Pretty much a full house. Feeding them 2:1. Taking a quart a day. Should be able to get them ready for winter...


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I doubt it. This late the queen has already slowed down on laying because of the limited light.
The only way I can think of to get them thru winter would be to combine them with another hive.If you place them on top of an existing with 3-4 newspapers between and a feeder on top they should winter over together.
Just a guess.

Wade


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention earlier but for them to swarm this late makes me think their hive was infested,probably with mites.It would be a good idea to medicate them as soon as possible since you won't be getting honey from them now anyway.

Wade


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally Home- Congrats on the capture!!!
I had a nuc swarm 2 weeks ago that didn't have a mite problem. And last year my first top bar hive swarmed in Sept Too and they'd been successfully treated. Bees DO swarm late if the queen feels crowded....even if they have no chance starting from scratch on their own. I think it's cool you caught these late ones and are giving them a second chance!!!
It may be smarter to combine them, but with a little care they'd have as good a chance as a big colony......as long as the comb gets filled. Empty comb doesn't give them the thermal mass for warmth they need in winter. This late they will probably reduce anyway;as Wade said. The queen may have already slowed down so that population may not grow anymore. My survivor Carnie mutts reduce to "scary" small winter clusters but I can hardly keep up with them after the first flow of Spring. 
Best wishes!


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

I thought I was going to have the record for latest swarm on Sept 26. I actually never saw it. My wife left a nuc box and veil at the house near the swarm so I could get it after work without driving all the way home first and they were already moved into the nuc when I got there to shake them. Same thing, taking a quart a day, going to keep them in a double nuc, 4 frames over 4 frames sharing a box with another but with a divider board.


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Peeked in on them today. 4 good solid frames of brood (egg/larvae). Just under a fourth of a pollen patty gone and still taking about a quart of sugar water a day. I had given them 4 mostly complete frames of honey when I got them. They almost have them full. Looking pretty good so far. Will be keeping an eye on them.


----------

